# Structural and Geotechnical AM Topics



## slumdawg (Jul 17, 2011)

Fellow Illuminati,

I was wondering if anyone could point out what chapters to focus on for Structure and Geotech AM breadth exam based on the NCEES exam specs.

For example, for Structural following are the topics, but what chapters should I study from either the CERM or All-in-one to cover these.

Structural 20%

A. Loadings

1. Dead loads

2. Live loads

3. Construction loads

B. Analysis

1. Determinate analysis

C. Mechanics of Materials

1. Shear diagrams

2. Moment diagrams

3. Flexure

4. Shear

5. Tension

6. Compression

7. Combined stresses

8. Deflection

D. Materials

1. Concrete (plain, reinforced)

2. Structural steel (structural, light gage, reinforcing)

E. Member Design

1. Beams

2. Slabs

3. Footings

Any help, much appreciated

Thanks,

Slumdawg


----------



## dmparri3 (Jul 17, 2011)

For the AM, I would recommend working the AM problems in the 6-minute solutions book as well as the NCEES book. Working through these problems will allow you to be familiar with the applicable chapters of the CERM. This is much better prep than studying the CERM and then solving problems. It worked for me and allowed me to breeze through the AM.

I would also check the NCEES outline for the AM and as long as you are familiar with all of the areas listed, you should be fine. All of these areas should be covered by working through the problems that I mentioned above.


----------



## ptatohed (Jul 19, 2011)

slumdawg said:


> Fellow Illuminati,
> I was wondering if anyone could point out what chapters to focus on for Structure and Geotech AM breadth exam based on the NCEES exam specs.
> 
> For example, for Structural following are the topics, but what chapters should I study from either the CERM or All-in-one to cover these.
> ...



What you're asking for seems like it should just be part of your normal study plan. The first thing I did was print out the NCEES syllabus (Transpo in my case) and put the page number(s) next to each syllabus line item where I could find that topic covered (in the CERM and/or the All in One and/or another reference). I found this to be very helpful and I recommend it.


----------



## Walker D (Jul 20, 2011)

Supplemental study material in the form of a Breadth (morning) practice exam can be found here: PE-Exam.com


----------

